# Meeting nutritional needs of Cattle.



## haydays (Mar 26, 2009)

It is interesting to note that feeding Animals is a science in itself and it is worthy to note that Lay People think it may all seem such a simple exercise. I found a very useful site that explains in detail about the nutritional needs of Cattle and may proof useful to new and old Farming communities alike.


Nutritional needs of cattle


----------



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

That is a great website and I appreciate you taking time to find this info for us. So many people are looking on info online and it is great to find it all here in one place. We need more of it to educate others as well as ourselves.


----------



## wildseed (Mar 27, 2009)

I do believe giving the best quality food is going to give the best result. My Grandad used to keep Pigs so he wasn't too picky back then but then again the food was very natural and there were no pesticides. It was a long time ago though.


----------



## litening (Mar 27, 2009)

In Egypt we used to get great milk from the local Cows. Most people over there have a cow living under neath them but they feed them all sorts of things. I used to go every morning to collect the cream or 'ESHTA' as it is called over there. It's a lovely really thick cream we even put it on bread it tastes so good! Egypt is famous for it's creamy cows lol.


----------



## Rock Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Cattle feeding is extremely complicated if predictable results are expected along with financial results... Beef and dairy are diffenent. Breeding herds and feedlots feed entirely different. Purdue, Univ of Nebraska, and Texas A&M have great online coures for very little money on nutritional needs of cattle. None of the courses address finishing cattle which is VERY complicated. If you are feeding to finish a few head you can throw a lot of feed and see if you can get them slick. Additionally , grass fed cattle are no less complicated. To get cattle to grow, put on any fat or marble on grass is a great challenge albeit there is a growing market for this type of product. Definitely not a free lunch.


----------

